# How many chicken backs?



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been looking through the posts here but I thought I might find an answer quicker by just asking.

I would like to start feeding my dog raw for his morning meal, and (for now) continue with kibble for the afternoon and evening meals. Currently he eats three times a day (I will be switching him to two feedings soon), 1.5 cups (of Innova large breed puppy) at each meal. I just picked up a bunch of chicken backs and I would like to start tomorrow morning. So if I want to replace 1.5 cups of innova, approximately how many chicken backs should I give him for one meal?

He is a 5 month old German Shepherd, approximately 48lbs.

Also, how many days should I go until I try something new, and at that point, what would be the next thing I should give him?

Thanks


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

My 9 month old Standard Poodle weighs aprox 50lbs and she would 3-4 backs at a time if I would let her. The problem with just feeding chickens is they have a very high in protein and that is going to make for some really hard stools. What I would do is a chicken back and a leg quarter and I think that would be a good meal for your GSD.

It is hard to compare raw to dry kibble as far as what would be equal to 1.5 cups, but I think the above would be a good place to start. Or start with just a chicken back and then add a thigh and/or a leg.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Angie's Bella said:


> My 9 month old Standard Poodle weighs aprox 50lbs and she would 3-4 backs at a time if I would let her. The problem with just feeding chickens is they have a very high in protein and that is going to make for some really hard stools.


It's not the protein, it's the calcium from the bone that makes the stool hard. 

Chicken backs alone are not going to be very balanced. Especially since only half of his diet is going to be raw, you might want to throw add in some breast meat with those backs or feed other meatier pieces like a leg quarter.

Since he is a puppy I would start off feeding him about 6% of his weight - .06 X 50lbs is 3lbs a day - then just divide that in half and feed him about 1.5lbs in his morning meal.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> It's not the protein, it's the calcium from the bone that makes the stool hard.


I knew that, I guess I had protein on the brain so I typed protein. I really meant to say calcium. Sorry!! I am blond and it is Monday !!!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What Boxmein21 wrote. Add 4x boneless meat to the chicken backs if you already bought them. Use chicken, don't mix proteins at first. Too much bone for puppies is a BIG no-no. If you are getting started with your mixe diet then feed the chicken back alone first couple of days. Add boneless meat as soon as the stools are regular to a point where the raw meal is 10% bone no more.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I was wondering...do chicken legs and thighs, or the quarter, have the ideal ratio of meat to bone? I've been feeding chicken legs only for my dogs raw meal and seem to have good luck, no constipation although the poops are small and quite firm. Like oversized deer pellets. Is this too much bone?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

They have a pretty good ratio, but is that _all_ your feeding? Do you rotate any different meats sources, boneless meals and organs into the mix?


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> They have a pretty good ratio, but is that _all_ your feeding? Do you rotate any different meats sources, boneless meals and organs into the mix?



I suppose I should have clarified...
I have always given my dog raw meat..she loves beef, lamb and chicken. But I have never been able to get her to eat the bones. She would just look at me like.."you want me to eat THAT?!"
She gets plenty of higher quality kibble, currently, Timberwolf. She gets canned food and also cooked food. She likes rice mixed with her canned food..she also gets vegetables. I wanted her to eat the bone, because I know it is good for them. I finally got her to eat it by pulverizing the bone while it was still in the chicken leg. She discovered that it was indeed tasty and edible! Now, I only smash the knuckle end and she chews the rest of it up very methodically. She loves it! But I gave her three drumsticks over the course of one day and she pooped like 6 times! Always firm, but so many times! She also has been really hyper...I don't know if the two are connected. So I was just wondering if I was giving her too much bone.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Well the bone is good for them if the teeth need cleaning or they need the calcium. Mostly kibble has more calcium than the dog needs. Timberwolf seems an appropriate level though.

My raw fed dog only needs 1 ounce of bone a day contained in his meat. Total, he gets no kibble. So probably a lot of bone but she handled it fine.

Good job getting her to eat the bone. I have the opposite problem. My 38 pound 9 year old thinks he can eat any bone since he can motor through large pork shoulder or neck bones. Scary! I just want him to gnaw the goodies off any beef bone offered, not eat them!

Bet she wasn't really hyper, she was happy. Not only does the raw meat taste good it feels good in the stomach.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Kathyy, Thanks for the reply! I definately overfed her then..my dog weighs 37 lbs.. So, 3 good sized chicken drumsticks was way too much! I gave her a couple days off (no raw) but today she will get one for her evening meal. I'll see how she does with that. Should she get more muscle meat with the drumstick? Like a boneless chicken breast or some ground beef?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you are only feeding raw then mostly meat with that bit of bone and a bit of organ is all. 2% of 37 is more like 12 ounces of food daily. If 50/50 then 6 ounces and if possible less bone. My dog is older and 10 ounces is less than 2% of his body weight. I do suspect he gets more during the day as treats and such though!

So yes, the drumstick plus some boneless chicken. If you are just starting then stick to chicken at first. Then when you feed that ground beef only a mouthful the first couple times so the gut gets used to it. Best to be a tortoise changing feeding type so you don't get into a horrible spiral of the nasties. Once a meat has been fed then mix it up as you please although if you aren't able to feed for a few months a refresher intro could be a good idea.


----------

